
Net-zero emissions energy systems - spenrose
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/360/6396/eaas9793
======
spenrose
Here, we review the special challenges associated with an energy system that
does not add any CO2 to the atmosphere (a net-zero emissions energy system).
We discuss prominent technological opportunities and barriers for eliminating
and/or managing emissions related to the difficult-to-decarbonize services;
pitfalls in which near-term actions may make it more difficult or costly to
achieve the net-zero emissions goal; and critical areas for research,
development, demonstration, and deployment. It may take decades to research,
develop, and deploy these new technologies.

